# Bred Again



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

My pirahnas have bred once again. is this normal considering they bred about 2-3 weeks ago. Freee babies by the way for nebody willing to drive down to SC.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Mine bred like clockwork, every week, but nowadays it's very irratic.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha if you wanna mail em to Canada ill send ya like 5 - 10 bucks :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fuzz is the Man....















Pick-em up guys....


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Well they did it again but this time 3 nest. So that means i got 3 males 3 females im guessing. Jesus a few times was enought to make me pround of my ps but this is getting a little crazy. My tank is getting a slight bit cloudy because of all the eggs. What should i do to make them stop for a while. Should i lower the water a few degrees?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Well they did it again but this time 3 nest. So that means i got 3 males 3 females im guessing. Jesus a few times was enought to make me pround of my ps but this is getting a little crazy. My tank is getting a slight bit cloudy because of all the eggs. What should i do to make them stop for a while. Should i lower the water a few degrees?


 can you get some pics of the eggs in the nests??? before lowering the water temp :nod:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i'll pay for shipping... !! 
worth a try.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will drive to South carolina..where abouts?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah we wna see pics of what a nest looks like!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Yeah we wna see pics of what a nest looks like!!


 I wish i could but i got no digital camera. I had a friend take pictures of all my tanks before i left for vacation i got to see if he still has them.

I started my fry tank again since there were a few problems while i was on vacation. I hope this time i have better luck.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

croc you have a pm.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Today they got there eyes. THEY CAN SEEEE.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Fry are doing well. They have started to swim around freely. I noticed there are a few larger fry that seem to be from a previous spawn. I was looking closley at them and you see there tail fin, looks pritty cool almost like tetras.

I did a 30% water change on the breeding tank and was siphoning up hundreds of fry all over the tank. I cleaned out the filter bads getting all the fry that got sucked up. There are a few fry in the wet dry, i wonder if they will live lol. I lowered the water temp to 76 and dont see any more males guarding the nest. I want these guys to heal up since they have been tearing each other up for the last month. All of them but 1 has find nips. 4 of them have skin bitten off there jaws, showing those mean looking teath. I want to thank you guys for helping me out with everything.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good work









keep us updated.


----------

